# POST THA FUNNY



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Each post in this thread must be funnier than the last.

or I delete it.

SRODS


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Could end up with alot of Ace's favorite smilie....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.deedni

but that made SRODS laugh... so it begins


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


no laugh, first to be ELIMINATED!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

dont peak too early!










omfg... penguins almost always win....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Rosie O'Donnell is God.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> The information I give out on Convict cichlids is actually true. Verify with your own "knowledge" and see for yourself.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Sincerely From,
"The Next Generation"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

drawout said:


>


NEGATORY

SRODS DESTROYS










Sorry, not tha funny enough


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/cant take the preashure!!

/leaps!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

drawout said:


> hard to top the neaxt one and so on and so on so on so on


You are correct!

SRODS DESTROYS


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

clicky


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


LEARN HOW TO EMBED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> *umm guys.....RIP has a thread thats 20 pages long. we arent going to let them catch us are we?*


20 pages















[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ 
sometimes the truth is sooooooooo funny











drawout said:


> embeded code was disabled on that vid


TOO BAD!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bull should get the credit!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All good, have to add this one for C0Rey:



C0Rey said:


> epelepsy is like a soap opera these days!
> 
> eyh marissaaaaa.. where is that damn frog!? u sleeping around pota!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Team RIP rocks...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> funny for so many reasons, in particular myself, C0Rey, Jim, Timbz, and Trigga being white










I know that why i thought it was funny, and ESTPSGMike being black


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


FTW!!







that is beyond fun, its borderline divine!!

and what about chilldawg being a trailor trash mom...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> http://www.funnypics-usa.com/misc-funnypics116/nothanks.jpg/img][/QUOTE]
> 
> negatory!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [img]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/monthly_03_2007/post-1312-1174666058.jpg


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

oink oink


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

drawout said:


> [http://www.funnypicsusa.net/misc-funnypics70/257.jpg/img][/QUOTE]
> 
> NEGATIVE!
> 
> [img]http://home.online.no/~p-loeand/samurai/Pictures/Gallery/samurai06.jpg


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey yo ace..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


>


hey rockin...how about this one...nice toe you got going...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RAFAEL C said:


>


hey rockin...how about this one...nice toe you got going...
[/quote]







more like a hoof... wheres my penis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> bad taste....but damn its funny..
> 
> bad taste....but damn its funny..


chopped up









/SRODS plays no favorites










...but Trigga and Timbz pics are KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELING me


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Trigga you PERV!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ewwww...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wheres the twinkie shoved up her......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rockintimb knows what time it is....boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

drawout said:


> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j221/annegile/nastydog.jpg/img][/QUOTE]
> 
> ALSO NEGATORY
> 
> SRODS SMASHES


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Geis said:


>


 wtf...lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

*I feel pretty!*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

RUN EVERYBODY RUN!!!










そのGodzilla はあるか。
(Is that Godzilla?)










Mom, run! Run for your life!










私達は死ぬことを行っているすべてである!
We are all going diiiiiiie!










{Insert horrible monster screaming sound here}


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i found a pic of slacker riding a motorcycle


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slashes!!!! I liked the American Gothic pic (by jmax). But the double vision thing makes it sub-SRODS standards.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the water is getting kinda warm around me









CANDIRU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ OMFG ACE ^^ Nice pix where is Me there huh??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

u in da bellie o' dee peerahnah


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

why am i swimming with a hat on


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like timbz is hedding my whay!! jikes!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> why am i swimming with a hat on


fraid of de sunbernn


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Third Banana Reich doesn't have crap against my Commando Squirrel Brigade...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

methinks drawout doesn't understand this thread.

SRODS DESTROYS












drawout said:


> [imghttp://www.funpic.hu/files/pics/00000/00000544.jpg[/img]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NO! NOT THA FUNNY!



drawout said:


> View attachment 142691


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im toast man

i told ace not to fart while wearing his wet suit :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey said:


> i think im in line for a seat at the table


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Dirty little kid....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

it WASNT chocolate


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

guy pranked his wife








http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/ml_player2.swf

its not working so heres the link http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/18914

def worth listening to


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

good parenting







and the turns at the end








http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/ml_player2.swf

stupid ebaums world embed dont work heres another link
http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/19068


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

someone doesn't like big snake's


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

srods with the sword





















wanna watch some porn??


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome stuff jmax









/adds an evolution chart


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> awesome stuff jmax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I want to do more and more of these evolution pics now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you should









/i stared at geis the blimp today too ace, too freakin funny


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

I GOT MY EYES ON U


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^AWWW that one looks so cute for some reason


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

penis fish








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candir%C3%BA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


>


slckr full of hot air FTW!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

somehow... I look less zen...:laugh: RAF with the 'fro...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Damn RAF! Where's your neck dude?









tha funnies...



















































and lastly...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^
^ha

ha


----------

